# Controlar motor pap unipolar sin pic



## mulsito (Abr 12, 2011)

hola a todos , soy estudiante de electronica en una escuela tecnica y para este año nos propusieron hacer un proyecto que tenga o simule movimientos humanos o animales, por lo que se me ocurrio hacer un brazo robotico pero necesitaria hacer un circuito para controlar un motor paso a paso unipolar( todavia no vimos nada de esto en la escuela por eso pregunto) para poder ahcer funcionar el motor, mi idea principal es que mueva en forma gradual la " muñeca " del brazo, ya que quiero controlarlo por medio de un guante digamos, pero todavia no vimos anda de programacion de pic, por lo que el circuito tendria que no usar pic ... gracias, tambien acepto sugerencias y proyectos para ahcer ya que todavia no lo e puesto en marcha, estoy en fase de recaudar informacion todavia ... saludos


----------



## AND_77 (Abr 12, 2011)

Buscá un integrado que se llama L297, es para controlar motores unipolares y bipolares. capaz que de ahí podes sacar la idea de los diagramas en bloques que salen de como hacer un controlador. O buscá por la web y vas a encontrar unos cuantos usando biestables y compuertas lógicas.

salu2..


----------



## mo57ro (Abr 22, 2011)

al decir "sin PIC" te refieres solo a los microcontroladores de microchip o a cualquier microcontrolador?...


----------



## mulsito (Abr 22, 2011)

sin nada que ahiga que programar ya que no se como hacerlo, y por lo que lei se llama pic a los microcontroladores que se programan con la PC,


----------



## electroconico (Abr 22, 2011)

Pues como ya te dijeron , puedes usar el l297 , es un controlador para motor a pasos puede trabajar paso y medio paso.

Solo necesitas indicar dirección , habilitación y un pulso como señal de reloj con la que ira cambiando de paso a paso.

Saludos!


----------



## mo57ro (Abr 22, 2011)

mira, el prefijo "PIC" atiende a las iniciales de "Peripheral Interface Controller" que pertenece a una serie de microcontroladores desarrollados por la empresa "microchip". Exiten una gran cantidad de empresas que desarrollan microcontroladores:
parallax tiene al "propeller"
atmel a la familia "AVR"
...
y asi sucesivamente 

ah, y para lo de los motores a pasos te recomiendo este "controlador"

lo he usado y lo recomiendo 

creo que para lo que necesitas es suficiente, solo le das al pin de "step" y el motor avanzará un paso... cualquier cosa pregunta.


----------



## mulsito (Abr 22, 2011)

aaa pero ahi que comprar el circuito no??


----------



## mo57ro (Abr 23, 2011)

mmm... si verás, a traves del mundo existen extrañas costumbres entre la gente tales como intercambiar bienes por servicios, en este caso el bien seria algo que tu tengas que ellos (los de la pagina) crean de "valor", no sé tal vez dinero. Pero a cambio de ello tu tendrás un servicio en este caso el driver, mismo que como puedes observar nomas es cuestion de conectar y usar, y asi con esto facilitar en gran medida tus labores escolares.


----------



## mauu (Abr 23, 2011)

Aca te dejo una pagina con un circuito, los tienen probados:
http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/ci...arjeta-controladora-de-motor-paso-a-paso.html


----------

